

First Time iPhone Users Should Be Jealous Of Android: Facebook Home - dirkdk
http://blog.mobtest.com/2013/04/first-time-iphone-users-should-be-jealous-of-android-facebook-home/

======
D-Train
I wary of Facebook finding more ways of encroaching into my life. I'm now
thinking Facebook is like the kudzu of the internet. I only recently installed
Facebook's app on my Android because of the potential notifications,
integration (accidental sync of all my contacts), etc.

I know I can disable (which I have), but with Facebook's ever-evolving privacy
policy and the like, I'm sure there is a way it's gathering more and more
information about me.

I'm already in bed with Google... Anyone try Facebook Home, yet? Thoughts?

~~~
dirkdk
oh yes, no doubt about that :). They might be better so serve content to you
by knowing more about you. Lots of (young)users will not care. Still it would
be good to educate us more about how they use our data. Maybe it requires some
body like the EU to step in and require more transparency, like they did with
Google: [http://www.thedrum.com/news/2013/04/04/six-eu-countries-
targ...](http://www.thedrum.com/news/2013/04/04/six-eu-countries-target-
google-over-its-data-policy-should-search-giant-and-rest-us)

